# What is sub4sub.com and is it a scam?



## tx789 (Jul 28, 2011)

A got 2 pm on youtube from random people on youtube with no videos saying I should use sub4sub.com to get subscribers and the second one makes no sense. The first one says stunning video which one is it? A have 27 and the mostly just slow solves. What do you think?


----------



## aronpm (Jul 28, 2011)

It doesn't matter if they're a scam. Sub 4 sub is a dumb idea. Don't do it.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 28, 2011)

I have like, 500 of these 
They usually say "woah dude, I saw your video and was blown away. You deserve more views. Here's a site my friend uses. He's now a YouTube partner".
Don't do it, it's just a way of getting thousands of subscribers, but it would require you to sub to thousands of people. It's dumb.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 28, 2011)

It isn't a scam as such. But I would strongly dis-recommend doing it. You subscribe to hundreds of channels, and they subscribe back, but there is no pride in this because there is no point in having 1000 subscribers if you didnt earn them.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 28, 2011)

SUBSCRIBERS ARE IMPORTANT


----------



## izovire (Jul 28, 2011)

When someone that has ~5 Subscribers PM's someone that has ~2,000 Subscribers saying they has kewl vidz and dezerves more subz, and saying they got ~5,000 subs in 2 weeks... don't you think it's a scam? 

I get PM's like this at least once a week. 

Here's an sample:

"*have you ever been featured on youtube?*
hey mate, 

nice channel you shud try get it bigger i got mine big using sub4sub.com 

got 600 already and i only done it the other day. u can keep doin it im gonna enter again. 

cya pete 






(long intentional space to 'try' to hide spammed recipients)



















//
Sent to: footballgroundguide, mantea89, whirl0crazy, hayleyahmouy643, sgwowpfan2, prisongangster, iloveporn412, stumpysteven73, carmiover, izovire, usavsjapanlivestrea1, profitzbeatz, adam9168, abu777ali, sangrientonatsu, doxdaxda, akisuzujajnopum, videosbygwow, oldport1813, nenetrangiichan, primaltoad1"


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 28, 2011)

Subscribers who don't watch your videos are pointless. If you ever become a partner you get paid for views, not subs (as I understand it, I haven't done huge amount of research on the subject).


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 28, 2011)

With such a legitimate name, I don't know how it could be a scam!


----------



## Joël (Jul 28, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Subscribers who don't watch your videos are pointless. If you ever become a partner you get paid for views, not subs (as I understand it, I haven't done huge amount of research on the subject).



^ this. And it sounds like something google typically does not like. Not that you have to obey google, but I know that google actively tries to punish people who try to get more visitors on their website by methods that are considered to be 'unfair' (like adding keywords with the same color as the background color). If you want more subs and views, the best way to do it is to create content. (duh?)


----------



## Hovair (Jul 28, 2011)

I get it a million times on my other channel and they are just trying to promote the web site. It doesnt feel the same to have just random subscribers


----------



## izovire (Jul 28, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Subscribers who don't watch your videos are pointless. If you ever become a partner you get paid for views, not subs (as I understand it, I haven't done huge amount of research on the subject).


 
It's funny, I have about ~1,800 subs and on average my recent videos get 500-600 views. I think a lot of users don't visit youtube as often as other leading websites now. 

When becoming a partner (or have a video with revenue share) Youtube will prompt you to connect your account with Google adsense. There are 2 ways you get paid, 1. Video views (you don't earn ****) 2. Advert clicks (you still don't earn **** but it's a little more). And after that I think it is Taxed A LOT! But still, I earn enough to travel to 'some' competitions.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 28, 2011)

izovire said:


> It's funny, I have about ~1,800 subs and on average my recent videos get 500-600 views. I think a lot of users don't visit youtube as often as other leading websites now.


 
I don't think that's it at all. Just because you have a lot of subscribers doesn't mean they're all going to watch your videos.


----------

